# AoE 4 lässt sich nich installieren



## DocVersillia (30. Oktober 2021)

Hey Leute, habe mir über Amazon nen digitalen Code für AoE4 gekauft. Der kam auch, wollte den dann bei Steam aktivieren, ging nicht..... Dann erst gelesen das dieser für den Microsoft Store ist. Habe ich wohl den falschen gekauft... Geärgert wie doof, aber nun gut. Im MS Store konnte ich den key aktivieren, Spiel als "im Besitz" wird angezeigt. Wenn ich dann im MS Store auf den Botton "installieren" klicke, wird er für ca 5 Sekunden grau, aber nichts passiert und dann wird er wieder blau.... Installiert wird da nichts.... Ich dreh noch durch...... Win 10 ist aktuell... Jemand nen Tip?


----------



## fipS09 (30. Oktober 2021)

Der Microsoft Store ist leider Müll. Hast du es mal mit der Xbox App versucht? Die ist ein bisschen weniger Müll.


----------



## DocVersillia (30. Oktober 2021)

XBox App bricht bei 0% download ab..... Fehlercode 0x00000001


----------



## fipS09 (30. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kommt raus wenn ich den Fehlercode google, hast du das Update installiert?
Scheinbar ist das, warum auch immer, nur ein optionales Update.


----------



## DocVersillia (30. Oktober 2021)

wie eben geschrieben, auf aktuellstem Stand..... eben hatte ich das Fehlercode 0x00000000..... ich versuche es mal weiter
Edit: Jetzt hatte ich  0x80070070....dabei habe ich genug freien Speicherplatz.... 736GB sollten reichen....


----------



## fipS09 (31. Oktober 2021)

Auf neustem Stand bedeutet ja nicht automatisch das sämtliche optionalen Updates installiert sind. 
Tut mir leid, dann habe ich leider keine Ideen mehr.


----------



## DocVersillia (31. Oktober 2021)

Danke dir das du so am Ball bleibst....  Evtl setz ich gleich mal das System neu auf....


----------



## chill_eule (31. Oktober 2021)

Evtl. hilft es den Store und den Cache mal zu resetten:









						How to Repair or Reset Microsoft Store or Clear Windows Store Cache in Windows 11/10
					

Learn how to reset and clear & Windows Store Cache with WSReset.exe or via Settings in Windows 11/10. Helps fix problems with installing or updating UWP apps.




					www.thewindowsclub.com


----------



## DocVersillia (3. November 2021)

Vielen Dank, jetzt hat es geklappt


----------

